# What's the best shaft size for router bits?



## Criefftony (Oct 24, 2013)

So I've just picked up a ryobi 1150 router for peanuts on eBay. 
But it was just the router no box, guides or bits. The collet in it is 1/4inch. 
So two newbie questions... 
1) Do I buy a set of 1/4 bits, or is there any benefit in other sizes. Bearing in mind i'll need to get a different size collet?
2) What accessories will I find most useful for general router work and where's the best place (uk) to get them?

Cheers 
Tony in Crieff.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Before you start buying 1/2" shaft bits make sure you can get a 1/2" collet for that router. Many routers only are available in 1/4" or 8mm. You are limited in diameter what you can buy in small shank bits. Larger bits like raised panel cutters generate too much torque for small shafts. I know Trend is one option over there but I've seen posts where other members from the UK listed other sellers. By the way, welcome to the forum Tony.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

1/4, 3/8 and 1/2 all good if the flute design is not compromised.
Better yet: 5/8 or 3/4! But, alas, no collets of this size in kitchen routers.


----------



## Criefftony (Oct 24, 2013)

Looking at it now... The collet in it is 1/4 internal 1/2 external diameter. 
However inside the collet nut is another "collet" that seems to be fixed inside the nut. This one is only 1/2 long and not very thick (hard to measure as I can't get it out)
Does this mean I could run 1/2 bits?

Ps ryobi website says it takes 1/4 and 3/8 collets.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Tony


----------



## Criefftony (Oct 24, 2013)

Flipping heck. That's impressive!
So I guess I have a1/2 collet with attached nut 
And a 1/4 reducer sleeve!

Thanks semipro. 

Does that mean I can run 1/2 bits? Even though these site doesn't mention them in the spec'.


----------



## TangoDown3727 (Oct 13, 2013)

1/2 is best IMO. They significantly reduce vibration and just have a more solid feel in general. I use them whenever possible. If the cutting diameter is very small, I don't mind using 1/4" shank (in fact, many times, bits like that will only be available in 1/4") otherwise I only buy 1/2" shank bits.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I've got several routers, that all take 1/4" bits. For what I do, they work like a charm. However, if I were ever to buy another router, it will probably take 1/2".


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

In answer to your question, bigger is better. Half inch is stronger, has less flex and is just safer. 
I only use my 1/4" when I can not use half.
Think on this. The bit is spinning around 20,000 rpms. If things go bad and it will happen, well think on it. This is another reason I like my routers with trigger switches, let go and it stops. Some router have positive switches, so you are holding a router that (is gone to ****, bearing went bad etc) you have to figure out what to do. 
YES is will happen.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tony, if Ryobi says 1/4" or 3/8" then those are your choices.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

here is the place for the 1/2" collet $42.91 cost 

Search : eReplacementParts.com


----------

